# My 200G Arowana Community Tank *Added Video 04.06.12*



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Well where do I start. I've been in hiding for a while getting this tank ready. I was out of the fish hobby for a while, by that I mean I wasn't buying stock every 2weeks & making trips to the LFS every payday. As some of you already know I sold my 8 footer recently to a wicked member on this forum, from that sale, I went & bought Bobs(Skrick) 200G. Included was a beautiful CV Maju Green Arowana, A Monster Monoculus Peacock Bass 15incher!! & A Rotkeil Severum.At first there was aggression between my Arowana & The Peacock Bass, with help from the Arowana Community Forum. I learned that I needed to add more fish to distract the Arowana from picking on just the one fish. So last night Pete (Cowis) & I made a trade & I added the Butterkoferi Tilapia. So far things are calm. My Plan for this tank is to fill it with some stunning pieces. With help from Mclass, Cowis, Skrick & Charles, I should be able to achieve my goal with this tank. So here's the rundown so far & included are some recent pics from last night.

Current Stock:

1x CV Maju Green Arowana
1x Monoculus Peacock Bass
1x Rotkeil Severum

Future Plan:

1x Merodontotus Tigrinus (So excited to get this fella)
1x XL Indonesian Tiger Datnoid. (Still Hunting)
1x Leopoldi Stingray ..Hopefully Santa comes early for me this year..Sept! 

One Thing I've learned so far about keeping such fish is, $$$. If you want to keep these types of beauties, man they aren't cheap!. Tough Decisions ahead for me,Im on the fence about a couple of fish, I don't know if I should get a pair of Peacocks to go with my lonely Soldier, or do I add a Phoenix or something else etc.. I want some "flow" in my tank, not just a bunch random fish. LOL!

As for filters, I kept it easy. A simple FX5 packed full of media & Odyssea CFS700 with UV Sterilizer also packed full of media. This seems to be doing the trick for now.

Now for Pics. Please Give Full Credit to Cowis for the taking these Pictures.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice looking tank Ben! You should add a few Kelberi pbass but you would need to get something that's a decent size since you already got some big fish in there. Of course, that makes things expensive.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank ben!!! Tank looks clean and nice stock so far! Just take your time to add the $$$ fish. How about a platinum alligator gar!?!?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> Nice tank ben!!! Tank looks clean and nice stock so far! Just take your time to add the $$$ fish. How about a platinum alligator gar!?!?


Oh my now that's tempting. I'm still holding out on the tigrinus though bud. To excited for the fish.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks great Ben...thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

djamm said:


> Looks great Ben...thanks for posting pictures.


Thanks Drew! I think I'm going to add some of the sand that I got from you guys to my 200G. I just don't know when lol


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

oh well i might just know where u can find a xl indo !! it would look killer in there [email protected]!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> oh well i might just know where u can find a xl indo !! it would look killer in there [email protected]!


you do have the nicest indo around here. without a doubt.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

that's not all Ben, wait until one of them get sick or not eating for a day or 2, you will feel like you have lost a few pounds, that is how I get my skinny body hehehe. A pair of kel bpass is much better Ben, Its great for collection and gold shine.


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice looking tank so far bro!! its coming along great. Thanks for hooking me up with your old tank. I can't wait until I get it fully up and running. Nala is doing great!!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Insane in the Fish brain said:


> Nice looking tank so far bro!! its coming along great. Thanks for hooking me up with your old tank. I can't wait until I get it fully up and running. Nala is doing great!!!


thanks Andrew! Good to hear Nala is doing great! If you need any help, give me a shout bud..


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Awesome Pbass & Aro !!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

dinherz said:


> Awesome Pbass & Aro !!!


thanks dude!

Yesterday, was not good though for my new tank. Came home to find my severum beat up. He had been wooped by the Tilapia. Grrr. I put the severum in a hospital tank to re-coup. So as the evening progressed I noticed this tilapia picking on my Peacock Bass, that was enough for me. Time to go! He's @ Petland now. Being Punished. lol. Hopefully my severum gains good health, and ill re-introduce him down the road.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

great looking tank ben! i'll have to see that in person one of these days! that bass is awesome man, you gotta get a second one for sure


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bout time ya got some pix up lol Looks great Ben. Sorry to hear the Tilapia was such a bad ass, he was a cool addition.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks John! that fish was a demon I swear. this severum looks like hes making a strong recovery.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Well there are New tenants as of today. The Severum has made a full recovery from the evil Tilapia. As some of you know I bought a dozen Clown Loaches from Graham. Here is a video of the new additions. Enjoy! I filmed this on my IPAD 2 





-


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

if you are going to think about a stingray in the future, i would not recommand a phoenix.

Tilapia is always evil; especially the butterfoki whatever the spelling is. Worest fish to get for a community tank.

Beautiful aro and tank. Love the peacock bass. Hard to find tankmate when your fish is so big


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Charles. Its good to hear from you. Ya your right Ill never do that again lol. Terrible Idea I suppose. I am Thinking I need to add more Filtration if I want to add 2 More Peacock Bass to complete my trio. As for the Phoenix Idea, Lisa doesn't like those . So I will be holding out for a Stingray.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I am always here


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks John for fixing it!! looks better now


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Your very welcome Ben. It does look better eh ...figured you'd like that  Great vid! The fish look great!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a sweet looking set up Ben.
are you sure you want to add anyhting else to that tank????
Looks great the way it is.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

oh I don't know lol.. i like the idea of 3 Peacock Bass. But then again, I do want a Stingray. For now I'm going to leave them as is. But your bass, have me really hooked man. So who knows, what the future holds


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

awesome vid ben! i love the tank dude, i will have to make the journey one of these days and come check it out in person


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Great looking tank. Really nice to see a big bunch of loaches, they are so much happier and more entertaining when kept in groups. The wood sure adds to the set up too.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys for the kind comments. its been a long time coming to find such a nice group. they are really active also. its a nice change from having just the one fish..


----------

